# First Shift, I got the UTL's



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Got approved Tuesday and have been waiting to see a block pop up that would be convenient to try... Came today on my way home from my 9-5.

5:30pm, two hours... Facility is nowhere near where majority of people live in Detroit but I figured "why not".... Show up, get four packages... delivery area was only 10 minutes from the remote facility... Took me well over an hour as I went hunting and pecking and calling customers and Amazon Support... After stopping and staring at the four packages, it occurred to me that UTL was hand written on three of them and the fourth turned out to be a bad address as well. Unable to locate... Duh. These must have been packages other Flex drivers were assigned to deliver, gave up and brought back

Ended up delivering two of the four and driving the other two back... here is hoping I can try a normal route next time, weird first shift when I saw 4 packages I figured I would only be gone 45 minutes, ended up being an hour and a half because I was paranoid at screwing up


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A tip I always use on late go back routes is to enter the address on waze or maps. If the addresses dont march investigate. The delivery app has lots of false addresses.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Got approved Tuesday and have been waiting to see a block pop up that would be convenient to try... Came today on my way home from my 9-5.
> 
> 5:30pm, two hours... Facility is nowhere near where majority of people live in Detroit but I figured "why not".... Show up, get four packages... delivery area was only 10 minutes from the remote facility... Took me well over an hour as I went hunting and pecking and calling customers and Amazon Support... After stopping and staring at the four packages, it occurred to me that UTL was hand written on three of them and the fourth turned out to be a bad address as well. Unable to locate... Duh. These must have been packages other Flex drivers were assigned to deliver, gave up and brought back
> 
> Ended up delivering two of the four and driving the other two back... here is hoping I can try a normal route next time, weird first shift when I saw 4 packages I figured I would only be gone 45 minutes, ended up being an hour and a half because I was paranoid at screwing up


Where is the warehouse located?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Where is the warehouse located?


Brownstown, down river. 75 and Sibley


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A tip I always use on late go back routes is to enter the address on waze or maps. If the addresses dont march investigate. The delivery app has lots of false addresses.


By the end of my first package / Drop-off attempt (reached customer by phone, they left off part of hyphenated Street name which meant it was a half mile awsy) , I was using Google Maps the rest of the way on my tablet next to phone.


----------

